# 5HP Briggs/ How to time them??



## wra122 (Feb 24, 2009)

Need help with a 5HP Briggs engine. My husband was trying to fix a gasket that was leaking and when he removed the bolts on the front of the engine, the gears moved. How do you get them back where they need to be?? This is stamped on the side of the engine( Model 130212, Type 3250 01, Code 91101007
Thank You For Any Help You Can Offer! Wanda
By the way, this is on a MTD chipper/shreader


----------



## HVNFNYT (Feb 13, 2009)

Align the dot on the cam with the corresponding dot on the timing gear of the crank. Hope this helps!


----------



## wra122 (Feb 24, 2009)

HVNFNYT, Yes it helps. Will check it out ASAP. Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

make sure it is aligned on the compression stroke thanks 

cause i have seen people align them marks on the exhaust stroke before and cause major backfiring etc/


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> make sure it is aligned on the compression stroke thanks
> 
> cause i have seen people align them marks on the exhaust stroke before and cause major backfiring etc/


LOL your joking right???

The marks are aligned for the valve timing. Without proper valve timing how in the world would you ever know if it's the intake, compression or exhaust stroke. 

Once the valves are timed by the marks, the strokes are in proper sequence.


----------

